# For the first aid kit



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 18, 2018)

Kind of cool, if expensive. https://zipstitch.us


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 19, 2018)

That looks pretty cool. Maybe something for the personal first aid kit. Not something I would probably want to keep in the kits at work though. Maybe something stashed away in someones office for when it really needed to be used. I imagine a lot of them would get wasted on cuts just to "try it out." And more would probably walk away in peoples pockets.


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 19, 2018)

techieman33 said:


> That looks pretty cool. Maybe something for the personal first aid kit. Not something I would probably want to keep in the kits at work though. Maybe something stashed away in someone's office for when it's really needed to be used. I imagine a lot of them would get wasted on cuts just to "try it out." And more would probably walk away in peoples' pockets.


 *@techieman33* If I'm reading you correctly, something to pack with you when you're trekking through no mans land with your pack on your back, your snow-shoes, your canoe overhead and you accidentally cut yourself with your hatchet while collecting fire wood rather than when you're in charge of your crew with your cell phone in your pocket, in the heart of a thriving metropolis and 911 paramedics minutes away in our current lawsuit happy age? Am I correctly paraphrasing your post?? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 19, 2018)

RonHebbard said:


> *@techieman33* If I'm reading you correctly, something to pack with you when you're trekking through no mans land with your pack on your back, your snow-shoes, your canoe overhead and you accidentally cut yourself with your hatchet while collecting fire wood rather than when you're in charge of your crew with your cell phone in your pocket, in the heart of a thriving metropolis and 911 paramedics minutes away in our current lawsuit happy age? Am I correctly paraphrasing your post??
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard


For myself, I mean if I'm the wounded party, $29.95 makes sense compared to 911 and ER. Health care is not free just because you dont pay out of pocket.


----------



## Van (Oct 19, 2018)

Pffff. Super glue and gaff tape.


----------



## Amiers (Oct 19, 2018)

Pffft pfft spit and sawdust.


----------



## Van (Oct 19, 2018)

Pffft, Pffft, Pffft, shove a bunch of big splinters through each side to hold it together and get back to work!


----------



## Amiers (Oct 19, 2018)

Pffft x 4 light it on fire.


----------



## Van (Oct 19, 2018)

Pffft infinity


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 19, 2018)

Duct tape and dental floss. http://www.tamiasoutside.com/2016/11/23/duct_tape_rx/
Don't for get the disposable razor to shave the area - zipstitch or duct tape.


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 19, 2018)

Van said:


> _*Pffff*._ Super glue and gaff tape.


 *@Van* Are you recommending Scotch or vodka in lieu of the sterile alcohol wipe?? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 19, 2018)

Van said:


> Pffft, Pffft, Pffft, shove a bunch of big splinters through each side to hold it together and get back to work!


 *@Van* No doubt dental floss would be a useful adjunct figure-eighted across the splinters then wound up with a toothpick to increase the tension and pull 'er together. I think I'm catching on. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron


----------



## Jim Norton (Oct 22, 2018)

staple gun???


----------



## GreyWyvern (Oct 22, 2018)

Jim Norton said:


> staple gun???


Sure, but depending on location you may need gaff/duct tape to keep the staples in.


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 22, 2018)

GreyWyvern said:


> Sure, but depending on location you may need gaff/duct tape to keep the staples in.




GreyWyvern said:


> Sure, but depending on location you may need gaff/duct tape to keep the staples in.


 *@GreyWyvern and @Jim Norton* Of course you may need shop air to fire the really long crown-topped staples all the way in. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## TimMc (Oct 22, 2018)

@BillConnerFASTC - now the guys are buiding the Connerstein Monster out of your first aid kit and scene shop supplies... I'm not sure any good can come from this so I'm stocking up on pitch forks and torches.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 22, 2018)

TimMc said:


> @BillConnerFASTC - now the guys are buiding the Connerstein Monster out of your first aid kit and scene shop supplies... I'm not sure any good can come from this so I'm stocking up on pitch forks and torches.


Perhaps but since its basically a wilderness first aid not sure the carpenters will get yo it.


----------



## jad17555 (Oct 24, 2018)

This type of device, while a cool toy, is way outside the scope of practice for any of the first aid training you are likely to have (and therefore Good Samaritan Act coverage) - unless you have an MD on staff. I'm sure it has a relatively short shelf life due to the sterility requirement and adhesives in it so when you try to use it, it will act like 5 year old Gaff tape. Stick with the simple stuff and if the injury needs stitches, head off to an ER or Doc in a Box urgent card center for proper cleaning and treatment.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 25, 2018)

Or we go to the Props Dept for cyanoacrylate (superglue), to the A2 for a cotton roll and Transpore tape, and to the Carp for gaff tape exterior.

Or go to Wardrobe for a zipper and get the apprentice carpenter to staple it to the wound...


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 25, 2018)

TimMc said:


> Or we go to the Props Dept for cyanoacrylate (superglue), to the A2 for a cotton roll and Transpore tape, and to the Carp for gaff tape exterior.
> 
> Or go to Wardrobe for a zipper and get the apprentice carpenter to *staple it* to the wound...


 *@TimMc* With a pneumatic wide-crown, right? 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 25, 2018)

RonHebbard said:


> *@GreyWyvern and @Jim Norton* Of course you may need shop air to fire the really long crown-topped staples all the way in.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard



They have battery powered ones now. I have one that will shoot about 400 1 1/2" staples on a 1.5 amp hour battery. It's heavier than a pneumatic one, but not having to deal with an air hose is well worth the trade off. 



RonHebbard said:


> *@TimMc* With a pneumatic wide-crown, right?
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard



No no no. You need a narrow crown for that. Apparently scars aren't as cool anymore. So you want the narrow crown to help reduce the size of it. Also a friendly reminder to use stainless steel staples if your not sure about your tetanus shot being up to date.


----------



## Chase P. (Oct 26, 2018)

These are neat, but I don't see them having a place in most work environments. That being said, I keep a large EMT trauma kit when I'm heading jobsites, with a lot of stuff that a standard fist aid kit wouldn't have. Better safe than sorry. I had a recent incident where the responding rural EMT needed to raid my bag for some of the basics, as she was out.

A product I've never seen in a first aid kit are the clear dressings marketed by 3M as "tegaderm". They do a great job of covering and protecting the wound, and, in my experience, accelerate healing and minimize scarring. Considering how dirty we can get at work, and how regular dressings fall off, I highly recommend them.

I also make sure my little first aid kits have CPR shields and extra sterile dressings added to them. Benedryl, burn pads, butterfly closures, glucose tablets, and emergency blankets are always a plus in a real emergency, and rarely come in the drugstore kit. Tourniquets aren't a bad idea if you have a shop with power tools. Hide an extra flashlight in the kit, too. Check your stock often, and make sure it's not expired and that the bandaids are still sticky.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 26, 2018)

Quick-clot? 

I do have wilderness inmind when thinking about first aid supplies....


----------



## TimMc (Oct 30, 2018)

Back in my serious backpacking & camping youth I carried sutures and hemostats among the less traditional supplies. You can do minor surgery with Anbesol and a #12 Xacto knife blade...


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 16, 2018)

"Twelve blade!"


----------



## Buttmonkey (Oct 29, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Kind of cool, if expensive. https://zipstitch.us


How often does this happen? Only seen one guy get messed up by a moter and we call him zipper now. Safety is top priority cuz things can go wrong real quick and people can get seriously hurt.


----------

